

Business Rules of Thumb - Huppie
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=264047

======
Huppie
I especially liked the following quote:

"The biggest threat to any startup isn't running out of money -- it's going
out of your mind. "

~~~
jacquesm
It's a risk that comes with the territory it seems.

To be able to _start_ a startup you already have to be a bit out of your mind.

You have to massively underestimate how hard the problem is and you have to
massively overestimate your own ability to tackle it. And then you have to
persevere once you have come to fully appreciate these facts.

I'm pretty sure that any successful entrepreneur has been in a situation where
he/she said to themselves "Now why did I think this was a good idea again ?".

Then they got up and worked/bulldozed their way out of it.

------
dhimes
_The company with the most leaders at all levels wins._

I like this quote, but I wonder if it can be taken _too_ literally. I've never
been in an organization with a plethora of leaders, so I don't know first
hand, but it seems to me that conflicts can arise if too many people want to
lead.

